# Good?



## Christopher

I've made this list for a hopeful new computer (*crosses fingers*)

Should I change anything? Recommend anything better? Ideas, Comments, Opinoins?

Chances are I'll be stuck with this computer for the next 4 years so I want to make sure it rocks


----------



## ian

You could probably get at least an 80gig hard drive for not much more money. I like seagate barracuda hard disk drives.


----------



## [tab]

HDD is too small, and why buy 2 x 256M RAM?


----------



## ian

Have you managed to talk someone into getting it for you?


----------



## Christopher

[tab] said:
			
		

> HDD is too small, and why buy 2 x 256M RAM?


 Its dual channel!  The 80 gig is $104, mabe I can stick that onto the list without anyone knowing hehe.



> Have you managed to talk someone into getting it for you?


I think so... Kind of. When I proposed my first list (one in the other thread) my mom said a flat out no  But I basically did the same thing but without the case and know she's considering it  I don't think I'm going to get a new gfx card though, that'll have to be in the new year sometime.


----------



## Christopher

So everything is alright in there? The mobo is pretty new but I've read around and people seem to like it. Do you think I should go with an older model?


----------



## zkiller

i am not a fan of intel, totally overpriced. you could use the money you would save by getting a good AMD setup instead, to get a bigger hdd or the much wanted graphics card. but that's just my .02 cents.


----------



## AainaalyaA

i'm not much of a fan of anything except for ... haha... can't think of one right now, but i'll fill you in when I find it in the closet


----------



## zkiller

are you tinking what i am tinking? naughty, naughty aa!


----------



## AainaalyaA

now now... we have children here Z...


----------



## Christopher

Lol  

Hey, I'm no child!


----------



## AainaalyaA

LOL.. Z... were we thinking of Chroder?


----------



## zkiller

no clue what you were thinking... but if chroder is no child, then what does that make me?


----------



## AainaalyaA

you're a hunk amongst hunks here  and yes, I know you like to read it off my posting


----------



## zkiller

i am not sure what you mean.


----------



## Christopher

No one does ^,^


----------



## AainaalyaA

duh.. even if i enlarged that it'd be considered a byte?


----------



## zkiller

ok, now i am really lost!?!?


----------



## AainaalyaA

hello..i'm the mad one here..


----------



## zkiller

i'm not crazy... i'm insane!


----------



## AainaalyaA

insane is my middle name...


----------



## zkiller

a insane a!


----------



## ian

Chroder will be like 20 or something, and you guys will probably still be referring to him as the "child"


----------



## Christopher

lol  I hope not


----------



## AainaalyaA

since when is chroder like 20 or something?


----------



## zkiller

ahhhhhhhh..... i'm gonna die!!!!!!!


----------



## ian

> since when is chroder like 20 or something?


I meant when he is 20 something, you will still be referring to him as a child....


----------



## zkiller

very likely... it's weird how that works.


----------



## AainaalyaA

he'll always be "our" baby... even when he reaches 55 or whatever figure that says "over the hill"


----------



## zkiller

i believe it is 40 in most places.


----------



## AainaalyaA

in that case i have a mount everest to climb


----------



## Christopher

I don't like to think that far ahead!


----------



## AainaalyaA

considering you've just turned what? 81? 

btw, did you rcv the DVD? I sent it AR registered Intl. Airmail..


----------



## Christopher

Not sure, since i moved it would be at my old house  But my parents went and got the old mail. I'll go check


----------



## Christopher

Nope  Perhpas it got caught up in all the holiday mail?


----------



## zkiller

my new years resolution should be to buy more dvd's!  i love movies!


----------



## Christopher

For me to buy a DVD it has to go through a test: "it was so good to watch, I watched it 1+ times in bad quality"


----------



## AainaalyaA

perhaps it got caught up in the holiday thingy...


----------



## Christopher

Probably, it'll just arrive a little later then expected


----------



## AainaalyaA

it'd better arrive.. or i'll sue someone for negligence.. or maybe they're checking to see whether there's ... an wmd or something?


----------



## AainaalyaA

opps.. sorry wrong country and tasteless joke


----------



## zkiller

they are probably watching your dvd right now!


----------



## ian

what movie was it?


----------



## Christopher

AA, it finally came  Went to B.C. and through customs -- has a giant "Opened by Customs" sticker on it  But its here nonetheless  Ima watch it later.



> what movie was it?


Terminator 3


----------



## zkiller

cool. most people didn't like the ending, but i thought it was a cool movie non-the-less!


----------



## ian

It got bad reviews, but I liked it, especially because of the ending!


----------



## Christopher

Just finished watching it.I liked it, the woman machine was cool. The fewer lines schwarzenegger has in a film, the better


----------



## ian

How many lines did the woman machine have in the movie?


----------



## Christopher

Uh, 3 i think... 

"I like your car"
"I like your gun"
"Where is John Conner"

Mabe 4...


----------



## AainaalyaA

ahhhh finalement.. hope you didn't have any probs with those ppl. how long did it take in all? for it to arrive?


----------



## Christopher

2 and a half weeks I think. The datestamp on the package said the 28th, so about then.


----------



## AainaalyaA

2 1/2 weeks? Isn't that a title for a movie with Kim Basinger?


----------



## ian

you are 7 weeks off A...A


----------



## AainaalyaA

oops... thinking of you makes me way weeks off


----------



## The Hitman

Wow, your getting ripped off. check out http://www.newegg.com before you make such an immense purchase.


----------



## Christopher

CDN -> US dollars, my prices were about the same as Newegg


----------



## Rick G

Hey Can I chime in on Chroders system here?
Top end MSI mobo same qauality as asus ans less money, I love mine.

Why bother with a 2.6, they are not very good for o/cing, the 2.4C will o/c much faster.  I have a 2.4B and get to 3.0 without any heat problems (32C at idle) and i've only got a 533 fsb.  As far as I know the 2.6s are the only ones that are reluctant to o/c.

May I be so bold as to recommend Kingston Hyper X memory as it is higher rated and high performance boards don't like inexpensive  memory. But definatly 2 sticks of 256.

What about case and PSU, with that system your going to need a good 380 to 430 watt psu of a good brand like Antec or Enermax.


Is 2 1/2 weeks considered a quicky?


----------



## zkiller

what 2 and 1/2 weeks? i am lost as usuall.

chroder already has a new system, to my knowleagde that is. this is a fairly thread.

just curious, but what is this obsession with power supplies? i know they are important, but with that system a decent 300W power supply should be fine. i have run bigger systems on less.


----------



## Christopher

Yes, I've already got ma system  And I got 2.6C, according to HardOCP (I think thats where I read it) they oc just fine. I'm running at 2.86 just fine without any heat problems (24C while I'm working). I've been meaning to go further to 3 but haven't got around to it.

And I've got a 350W PSU and my power meters are right on track.


----------



## AainaalyaA

so chroder, did you finally get your sys up? I'm definately going to pass my xeon sys to my sister - i'm going to go completely mobile in a couple of months... 

2 1/2 weeks {actually its 9 1/2 weeks as corrected by Ian} Z... its, a steamy sordid movie with Kim Basinger...

.... later


----------



## zkiller

oh, so he has to wait another 3 years til he get's to watch it, right?


----------



## AainaalyaA

9 1/2 weeks? Who? Ian or Chroder? LOL
I bet Ian has already watched it... though I haven't... can't figure out why she does what she does though...


----------



## Praetor

A couple points on what you've got
- Drop the mobo to the P4P800 series and cut the price dam near in half. The i875 is seriously overrated (compared to the i865PE which is what the P4P series is based on)
- Also consider upping the proc to the P4C-2.8: a lot more stock performance and an increased OC cap for not all that much (actually I found a place in t-dot where the 2.8C was $4 cheaper than the 2.6C ... odd)
- For a system of the calibre you're running, you'll definitely want to coinsider 1GB (whether it be 4x256 or 2x512)
- I'm with Ian on the HDD, definitely get a bigger drive there  You can get a WD 80GB 8MB drive for $85
- For the vidcard, possibly the Radeon9800SE for $180 (grab the 256bit model if possible), the extra 4 pipelines will make a difference
- For the CDRW, definitely reconsider; a LiteOn/ASUS 52-32-52 can be had for $45/$50 and give a world more of performance and functionality

A couple more points:
- Get a solid HSF regardless of whether you want to OC or not (yeah yeah you live in Canada but it's only cold in the winter ). Something along the lines of a Polo735 for $50 will last you quite some time 
- Also get a solid PSU regardless of whether it comes with a case or not (dont forget to get a good case too!)
- Some chassis fans would be nice too 



> Have you managed to talk someone into getting it for you?


Nudge. 



> i am not a fan of intel, totally overpriced.


I'm inclined to agree.


----------

